# Retrofitting Outdoor Sink To 21Rs Le



## teamsmith (May 8, 2017)

Hello, everyone.

I recently purchased an '07 21RS LE and have, since February, spent at least one long weekend a month in it. It really suits our needs. I have seen that the non-LE version of the 21RS has an outdoor sink that is built into the exterior wall and, I assume, plumbs into the sink lines. Has anyone here ever attempted to retrofit one of these sink assemblies into an RV that doesn't have it? I may be oversimplifying but it seems that, if I coudl get the appropriate sink/ wall panel assembly, I could just a hole and tap into the sink lines. Does anyone have a resource for picking up a sink assembly and has anyone done something like this?

Thanks!

Tim


----------



## The John (Nov 6, 2015)

Good afternoon,

I have an 03 21rs and my outdoor sink is not connected to any water. Its more of an outdoor basin than anything, we actually use it to keep bug wipes and other assorted items in there.


----------



## Wilco (May 29, 2017)

I have a '08 23RS. The outdoor kitchen contains a two burner stove and the sink is a basin and faucet with a flexible spout. The basin does not have a drain so you have to lift it out to empty. I do not think it worth the effort to retrofit it in a trailer. It would be easier and less expensive to buy a folding table or camp kitchen that you can setup anywhere you want to. They are larger and more flexible. You can have both a stove and grill that you cook on as needed. I use a portable gas grill more than the two burner stove in my outdoor kitchen.


----------



## teamsmith (May 8, 2017)

Wilco said:


> I have a '08 23RS. The outdoor kitchen contains a two burner stove and the sink is a basin and faucet with a flexible spout. The basin does not have a drain so you have to lift it out to empty. I do not think it worth the effort to retrofit it in a trailer. It would be easier and less expensive to buy a folding table or camp kitchen that you can setup anywhere you want to. They are larger and more flexible. You can have both a stove and grill that you cook on as needed. I use a portable gas grill more than the two burner stove in my outdoor kitchen.


Thanks for the response. While I am interested in having the outdoor basin I am also just as interested in gaining access to the dead space under the sink. If any one could direct me to place where I could find access doors that I could add to the exterior, that would be helpful.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

We love our fold down "galley". I would imagine you could order the whole assembly (door, inner liner, sink, and stove) from a Keystone dealer .....


----------

